# Els nois estan a l'escola / els nois estan en l'escola



## Gamen

Bona nuit.
En el cas que exposo més baix, és possible fer servir tanto de la preposició "a" com de la preposició "en"?.
I si és així, quina és la diferència de sentit?

Els nois/nene estan *a *l'escola ara.
Els nois/nenes estan *en* la escola ara.

Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda.


----------



## Elessar

Gamen said:


> Bona nuit.
> En el cas que exposo més avall, és possible fer servir tant de la preposició "a" com de la preposició "en"?.
> I si és així, quina és la diferència de sentit?
> 
> Els nois/nens estan *a *l'escola ara.
> Els nois/nens estan *en* l'escola ara.
> 
> Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda.



Moltíssima gent et recomanarà la primera opció (_a l'escola_) i fins i tot desaconsellarà la segona (_en l'escola_). Ara bé, convé saber que l'ús de la preposició _en_ en eixe cas és ben habitual hui en varietats com el valencià i és perfectament coherent amb la llengua clàssica. Per tant, és possible fer servir tant una com l'altra.

La tria de _a_ o _en_ en complements de lloc amb el sentit de «localització pura» (_estar al poble / estar en el poble_) està condicionat, segons la normativa valenciana (Gramàtica Normativa Valenciana, 2006), per l'element que seguix la preposició. Així, en valencià, d'acord amb l'ús més general, davant de l'article definit es pot usar tant _a_ com _en _(GNV, pàg. 200). Però com et deia més amunt, en altres territoris catalanoparlants et diran que utilitzes exclusivament _a_. Eixa és segurament la tria de la majoria de manuals, professors, escriptors i mitjans de comunicació.


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies Elesar per la teva resposta. Crec que és millor, doncs, fer servir "estar a" já que la major parte dels catalanopralants emprará i considerará més correcte la preposició "a".


----------



## Aidanriley

Un dubte: és possible que la preposició canviï el sentit d'aquesta frase? Ho pregunto perque en anglès l'ús de "in" aquí significa que l'estudiant s'ha matriculat, mentre "at" significa que la persona és al lloc (l'escola, la uni, etc.) en aquest moment.


----------



## merquiades

Segons la regla que vaig aprendre, és automàtic:  Es fa servir a quan es tracta d'un article definit, una ciutat, o davant d'un infinitiu.  En canvi, s'utilitza en amb articles indefinits, algun-a, i un demostratiu. 
Sóc a la platja.
Anem en alguna platja.

No obstant això, com pots imaginar aquesta regla és massa perfecta.  Al carrer es pot entendre exactment el contrari, fins i tot amb persones de gran cultura.


----------



## ACQM

En general, en català central fem servir "en" per abstraccions i situacions temporals "Estar en una situació difícil", "Estar en guerra",... Per a llocs físics diem sempre (o gairebé) "a". I de fet tampoc fariem servir el verb estar, sino ser: "Els nens són a l'escola" o "Els nens són a escola".

Edito per contestar en Aidanriely: el significat no varia segons la preposició, és una qüestió de freqüència d'ús i dialectal, pero el significat seria idèntic. 

El que pot variar el significat, es el verb ser o estar, probablement el verb "ser" indicaria la situació físca en el moment concret i l'"estar" pot tener aquest valor més genèric: "Els nens están a tercer curs" no vol dir que en aquests instants siguin a classe, sinó que aquest any estan cursant aquests estudis.


----------



## Alessio89

Jo diria *són* a l'escola.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

merquiades said:


> Segons la regla que vaig aprendre, és automàtic:  Es fa servir a quan es tracta d'un article definit, una ciutat, o davant d'un infinitiu.  En canvi, s'utilitza en amb articles indefinits, algun-a, i un demostratiu.
> Sóc a la platja.
> Anem en alguna platja.
> 
> No obstant això, com pots imaginar aquesta regla és massa perfecta.  Al carrer es pot entendre exactment el contrari, fins i tot amb persones de gran cultura.



Anar per a mi és un verb de direcció, per això s'hauria d'utiltzar la preposició a en qualsevol cas.


----------



## merquiades

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Anar per a mi és un verb de direcció, per això s'hauria d'utiltzar la preposició a en qualsevol cas.



El català té dues lògiques diferentes en competència: 1) la de les llengües ibériques on es fa servir la preposició "a" amb totes el verbs de direcció i "en" amb els verbs sense moviment, i 2) la de les llengües gal·lo-romàniques on la preposició no té cap relació amb el verbe i el seu moviment o falta de moviment sinó amb el tipus de mot que segueix el verb. Veure el meu post #5. De tal manera es pot trovar anar a/en, estar a/en, ser a/en.  El conflicte de les dues lògiques ancora no s'ha resolt i per això hi ha tanta vacil·lació entre a/en en aquest idioma.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tens raó, amic Merquiades, segons és costum. Però, en aquest cas, no se m'acut cap context en què diria _anem en_ per assenyalar que ens dirigim a un lloc. _Anem *en* alguna platja_ no té cap sentit per a mi, tant se val que hi afegim _alguna_. Anem a alguna platja.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> Tens raó, amic Merquiades, segons és costum. Però, en aquest cas, no se m'acut cap context en què diria _anem en_ per assenyalar que ens dirigim a un lloc. _Anem *en* alguna platja_ no té cap sentit per a mi, tant se val que hi afegim _alguna_. Anem a alguna platja.
> 
> Salut



Hola Lurrezko. "Anem en alguna platja" és l'exemple que he tret d'un manual per a aprendre català.  Segons l'autor d'aquest métode (Es fa servir "a" quan es tracta d'un article definit, una ciutat, o davant d'un infinitiu. En canvi, s'utilitza "en" amb articles indefinits, algun-a, i un demostratiu).  És una regla massa perfecta i jo sé que no s'aplica al carrer on es diu "a" gairebé sempre.  
Com saps en català sembla que hi ha moltes regles que existeixen només en teoria i els experts es contradiuen constantment.  És molt probable que jo digui sempre "a" però parlo català light i no tinc cap problema amb els castellanismes.


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Hola Lurrezko. "Anem en alguna platja" és l'exemple que he tret d'un manual per a aprendre català.  Segons l'autor d'aquest métode (Es fa servir a quan es tracta d'un article definit, una ciutat, o davant d'un infinitiu. En canvi, s'utilitza en amb articles indefinits, algun-a, i un demostratiu).  És una regla massa perfecta i jo sé que no s'aplica al carrer on es diu "a" gairebé sempre.



Ostres, ara em fas pensar, que em senta fatal. Amb el verb *posar*, per exemple, em sona natural la diferència: _posa'l al calaix/posa'l en aquell calaix_. I, ben mirat, també _anar en_ + demostratiu: _anem en aquella platja d'allà_. Però no pas _anem en alguna platja_. Aviam què diuen els companys.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> Ostres, ara em fas pensar, que em senta fatal. Amb el verb *posar*, per exemple, em sona natural la diferència: _posa'l al calaix/posa'l en aquell calaix_. I, ben mirat, també _anar en_ + demostratiu: _anem en aquella platja d'allà_. Però no pas _anem en alguna platja_. Aviam què diuen els companys.
> 
> Salut



Quin interessant, Lurrezko.  Potser depèn de la frase i no hi ha cap regla, o ambdós sonen bé, de vegades.  Gràcies de nou. 
Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Lurrezko said:


> Ostres, ara em fas pensar, que em senta fatal. Amb el verb *posar*, per exemple, em sona natural la diferència: _posa'l al calaix/posa'l en aquell calaix_. I, ben mirat, també _anar en_ + demostratiu: _anem en aquella platja d'allà_. Però no pas _anem en alguna platja_. Aviam què diuen els companys.
> 
> Salut



Hola:

Apleguen els del sud per a embolicar més la troca.

_"anem en aquella platja d'allà" Sobre tot en preguntes, _jo vos l'he sentida dir, als _valencians_ del nord-nord, especialment a gent de Girona; Se que l'he sentida perquè sempre m'ha sonat fatal. O siga  que molts valencians preferim només la solució amb "a". En canvi per a:_"posa'l al calaix/posa'l en aquell calaix_" l'assumpte està més repartít. Al 1er. cas triomfaria "en": posa'l en el calaix, però no amb molt d'avantatge; al/en el segon cas: triomfaria "en" per a evitar la cacofonia de dues a juntes.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Elxenc said:


> Hola:
> 
> Apleguen els del sud per a embolicar més la troca.
> 
> _"anem en aquella platja d'allà" Sobre tot en preguntes, _jo vos l'he sentida dir, als _valencians_ del nord-nord, especialment a gent de Girona; Se que l'he sentida perquè sempre m'ha sonat fatal. O siga  que molts valencians preferim només la solució amb "a". En canvi per a:_"posa'l al calaix/posa'l en aquell calaix_" l'assumpte està més repartít. Al 1er. cas triomfaria "en": posa'l en el calaix, però no amb molt d'avantatge; al/en el segon cas: triomfaria "en" per a evitar la cacofonia de dues a juntes.
> 
> Salut



Hola Elxenc,
¿Què dirieu vosaltres al País Valencià... estan a la platja o estan en la platja?
Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Doncs...

No ho sé que dir-te. Trobe que aquells que hem "_corregit_" els castellanismes del nostre valencià acostumen a usar més "a", donat que la fórmula amb "en" _mos_ sona molt igual que en castellà i per si de cas... Els que són més "de poble"(amb tots els respectes, pd) prefereixen "en"; però el més antius, i jo els ho he sentit dir: _*són a* la platja_, _però a migdia vindran a dinar_.

Fins un' altra


----------



## ACQM

"Anar en +LLOC" sona totalment espantós, si Elxenc diu que en valencià tampoc es diu, no sé on es deu fer servir. L'única frase així que he sentit però que evito es "Anem en allà", pero sona realment col·loquial. Diem "anem a aquella platja", "Anem a la platja" o "anem a alguna platja".

El "posa'l a/en el calaix" sí que es pot sentir amb les dues preposicions, però aquí al "cor" sempre preferim "a".


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> "Anar en +LLOC" sona totalment espantós, si Elxenc diu que en valencià tampoc es diu, no sé on es deu fer servir. L'única frase així que he sentit però que evito es "Anem en allà", pero sona realment col·loquial.



Es fa servir a casa meva, per exemple. Aquest _anem en allà_, _posa't en aquí_, etc. em sonen col·loquials però ben freqüents i d'allò més idiomàtics quan la paraula que segueix comença per vocal. De fet, l'afegim fins i tot quan la paraula que segueix comença per consonant, la qual cosa ens obliga a afegir-ne una de nova: _anem en a l'ajuntament_. Segons la Gramàtica d'en Badia, es tracta d'un so *n*, una mena de consonant antihiàtica, que no s'admet fora de la llengua col·loquial i en cap cas trascendeix a la llengua escrita. Jo, personalment, no l'evito en la meva parla. 

D'altra banda, en Badia també recull la regla que esmenta Merquiades: quan el complement ve introduït per un demostratiu o els indefinits _un_ o _algun_, es recomana reemplaçar l'habitual *a* per *en*, tot i que *a* no deixa de ser correcta. Posa alguns exemples:

_Pujarem en aquella ermita.
Se'n van en una vinya._

Ens trobem, segons sembla, amb una barreja de dues situacions els sons de les quals coincideixen: un so *n* que afegim a la llengua col·loquial, i una preposició *en* que és recomanable en alguns casos de la llengua escrita. La veritat és que jo dic _anem en aquella platja_ més per aquest ús col•loquial que no pas perquè tingui consciència que la preposició sigui més recomanable.

Salut


----------



## Elessar

merquiades said:


> Hola Elxenc,
> ¿Què dirieu vosaltres al País Valencià... estan a la platja o estan en la platja?
> Salut



Merquiades, la teua pregunta té difícil contestació, com indica Elxenc, perquè segons la zona valenciana on preguntes, et diran _estic en la platja_ o _estic a la platja_. 

Pel que conec, en valencià central (el meu), crec que diríem majoritàriament *en* (_estic en la platja_) encara que en la llengua formal i, sobretot, escrita, usaríem *a* per influència del model lingüístic de l'escola. 

Però és ben probable que valencians d'altres comarques diguen *a* (_estic a la platja_). Jo he sentit dir amb naturalitat (almenys aparent) frases com _estic a la plaça_ a parlants de la Plana Alta (Castelló).


----------



## didacc

Hola a tothom. Abans de tot volia dir que no crec que es puga fer servir "en" de forma normativa davant d'article definit com ha dit Elessar. 

Per si serveix, la gramàtica que conec diu que:
1- A: 
1.1- ús general de direcció, moviment o contacte, 
1.2- però també ús específic de situació en cas de llocs físics en les següents situacions:
       - topònims
       - davant d'articles definits
       - partícules interrogatives quin i quina "a quina prestatgeria es troba...?"
       - casa, classe, missa, palau i taula (seieu a taula, estic a classe...)
2- EN: 
2.1- ús de situació, presència, repòs o entrada 
- davant de demostratius, articles indefinits i determinants indefinits
       - topònims amb valor històric, social o temporal (en la Grècia clàssica)
       - llocs figurats, incloent-hi lleis, publicacions, institucions, associacions...  (en la meua imaginació, en la pàgina 47, en la llei X/2007...)

Per tant, jo crec que seria "estar a l'escola"/ "estar a la platja" (sense cap dubte), i malgrat la cacofonia crec que predomina el fet que "anar" siga un verb de moviment i seria doncs "anar a aquella/alguna platja", ja que existeixen altres construccions on la cacofonia no es pot salvar com "gràcies a aquestes donacions", per exemple. O siga que els dubtes en/a són només per a verbs de situació, no per als de moviment.

És a dir per a moviment només es fa servir "a", però per a situació es fa servir depenent del cas "a" o "en". 

Espere no haver embolicat massa la cosa!!


----------



## Ssola

Del DCVB:
1. AN (o _ana_). var. vg. 
de la preposició _a. _«An  aquell l'estimaven» (Ross., Conflent, Cerdanya, Mall., Men.). «An tu  t'ho dic» (Vallès). «Me donà la comunió ana jo» (Conflent). «No  l'entenc, an ell» (Alcoi). «Anàvem contra an ell» (Morella). «Ho hai dit  an d'altres» (Sort). «Ana tu t'ho diré» (Guilleries, Empordà). «An ell i  ana mi ens ho deia» (Meià). «M'estimaria més donar-ho amb un gos que no  pas ana vós» (Agullana). «La vaig donar an els meus germans» (Solsona,  Barc., Bal.). «Un niu vaig trobar | ana la ribera» (cançó pop.,  Llofriu). Puig que Déu me n'ha enviada | y ana vós m'ha destinada, cançó de Ribes (Butll. C. Exc. Ll., v, 65). Donada la benedicció apostòlica an aquella imponent audiència, Verdaguer Exc. 10. Incerta de merèixer gràcia an els ulls de l'home inconegut, Alcover Poem. Bíbl. 41. No, an a mi no me'l pendria el parany, Ruyra Parada 14. Flor que al pit dones tendresa, volada an el pensament, Salvà Poes. 23.
    Etim.: d'un creuament de les preposicions _a _i _en _(ăd, ĭn). Vegeu una explicació de la formació de totes les variants de les preposicions _a, en _i _amb, _proposada pel P. Josep Calveras en Anuari OR, I (1928), pp. 160 i ss. Vegeu també J. Gulsoy en RLiR, xxix, 38-59.


----------



## adamopm

Alessio89 said:


> Jo diria *són* a l'escola.




+1


.


----------



## Dymn

Alessio89 said:


> Jo diria *són* a l'escola.



Tota la raó, quan ens referim a un lloc emprem el verb _ser _i no l'_estar_, és un error comú a causa de la influència del castellà.


----------



## 221BBaker

Alessio89 said:


> Jo diria *són* a l'escola.



I jo.


----------

